# mail won't open



## audreyhep (May 31, 2008)

I was downloading a security update from Apple, and suddenly a dark see through (like sun glasses) screen started at the top and moved down to the bottom of my computer. And then a black box came up telling me I had to restart my computer. 

So, I thought it was the security update. But now, MAIL will NOT OPEN!!! Was this a virus?? HELP!!

I have not backed up my mail and i CANNOT LOSE IT!!

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, it was not a virus. What that was is a kernel panic, or the Mac version of the Blue Screen of Death. The cause, I can not tell you. But Mail may not open because that was what was being updated, so is now incomplete as it didn't finish. I'd try the update again. If that doesn't work, you will have to reinstall OS X. Luckily, if you use the archive and install, you will have the option to keep the current user files, and programs, and your email will still all be there.


----------

